# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions >  Webserials

## halfeye

> They were eternal campaigners, Veltras folk. Either you took to the wilds with bow in hand or became Izrils finest soldiers. The main family, under Tyrion, was _so used to spending a night in a tent or bedroll that they did it in their sleep._


 :Small Big Grin: 

Don't ask me what's funny about sleeping in tents, because I don't know, but LOL I did.

That was the Wandering Inn, maybe not obviously.

----------


## Gnoman

Pirateaba has a very strange bit of humor at times, which oddly lands more often than not.

----------


## Dragonus45

Yea that line was an absolute **** post.

----------

